# I made mozz!



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I just had to share my joy! I may not be able to make ricotta, but sure made the heck out of some mozzarella cheese! I was so sure it was not going to turn out, I was shocked that it is just about perfect. I made pizza twice already today!

Tiffany


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats! I have yet to successfully make mozz. Unfortunately had to dry all my girl up this summer due to traveling and not having a good person at home to milk, so will have to wait until November to try again....


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm so happy for you Tiffany! 
We get a great deal of satisfaction from homemade pizza with our own mozz too :biggrin

Christy


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats. I can't wait to try making it for myself.

Autumn


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, please tell me how to get the mozzerella useable on pizza PLEASE! I have made mozzerella two times, and it tasted wonderful, but I could not figure out how to get it stretchy. I got my recipie out of the book, "Goats Produce Too." It says to put the cheese into water at 150 degrees and then stretch it. The water is too hot, and How in the world do I know when it is the right consistency? I really NEED to make lots of cheese so I can quit throwing out my milk! We have three goats in milk, and I am down to a once a day milking with them, as we have no outlet for the milk and the freezer is small and already full. I've gotten chevre down well, but I'd love to have cheese I could use on pizza!
Thanks
Anita


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Chirsty makes the BEST mozz! Her recipe is in the recipe sticky at the top of the page.

Sara


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I make mozz with the recipe from Fiasco Fiasco website. When you start to stretch the cheese it is very hot. I put a bowl with cold water close by to put my hands in when they get too hot. It only takes a few stretches for it to cool down enough to handle easily though. 

When you start to stretch is it just coming apart and not stretching or is it really goopy.

Too goopy, you left it in the hot water too long,
snapping apart not in the hot water long enough.

Keep in mind I've only made Mozz 4 or 5 times now, but I was surprised at how easy it was for me.

Tiffany


----------

